

Blockbattle.net - multiplayer tetris / TetriNET using JavaScript and Tornado - martythemaniak
http://blog.blockbattle.net/2011/02/introducing-blockbattlenet.html

======
danenania
Just played for a bit. It's awesome! Very smooth gameplay on chrome and a nice
retro ui.

My only criticism is the op is really hard to beat :P

~~~
martythemaniak
I believe that's a side effect from testing ;)

~~~
rgbrgb
Should have used a functional language.

------
light3
Big Tetrinet fan here, I used to play the modified version Tetrifast a lot(no
new block delay) which is the same as this, you can lay blocks with speeds of
120+ ppm(pieces per min) depending on the keyboard repeat and initial delay
settings(usually needs to be reduced). One flaw I see is there is only a key
to turn the pieces one direction, and not he other, this should be implemented
to increase speed of laying. Also, it would be cool to have customizable keys
for those of us who don't use standard, I tend to use(may not be optimal):

down: drop, e/r : turn piece left/right, up: faster descent

Unfortunately very very few people play Tetrinet anymore, I wish you the best
to revive what was a great game!

~~~
light3
Bugs/changes from original:

Sometimes at the edges if you turn a piece full circle, the position
changes(this shouldn't happen).

More powerful special blocks from original removed, when you clear 4 lines
with a special block in it you only get 1 as opposed to 4 special blocks in
the original. Both these changes will favor those with faster laying speed.

Keyboard repeat/delay is too long, would be great if these were customizable.

Suggestions: Match people with similar ppm Show the winner(wasn't obvious to
me)

------
kin
This is awesome.

Sadly, I've become too used to www.tetrisfriends.com

------
avolcano
I'm not a huge fan of the Tetris implementation - I need my hold pieces and
the little shadow at the bottom (child of the 90s, sorry to all you purists
;]) - and items are kinda difficult to use in this one, but it's still
/totally awesome/ as a technical project! I love that there's no sign up and
you just share the URL; that seems so obvious but I don't see many other games
doing it.

~~~
jestor
Hi,

I'm one of the three people who helped work on this project. It was a fun
exercise to learn about real-time browser-based communications.

For the next release we are planning on running a vote to find out which
features are the most requested. Many people are already asking for hold
piece. We have a lot of ideas about what new items could be implemented.

------
sgt
Very well done! I'm going to have lots of fun with this. There's one problem
though, I played, and suddenly everything just stopped. I'm on
<http://blockbattle.net/f/BeJegHPARhCc4uteNaVuPg==/1/> and my user is called
TOBIE.

Could be my connection but have other connections alive and well right now.

------
Osiris
Playing it right now. Very addicting.

When my brother was around 17 or 18 he wrote a game called Tetrix for the
Commodore that was very creative at the time, including head-to-head and
different obstacles. So this is a big nostalgic for me.

Very well done.

------
maxguan
You might want to be careful about using the Tetris name or doing something
smilar. Tetris owns the copyright. There is reason why only one tetris game on
AppStore. Also remember OMGPOP? They used to have tetris..

~~~
lxb
Where is it called tetris? All I see blockbattle and tetriNET

~~~
maxguan
doesn't matter. The Tetris company can also sue you for the gameplay.

------
philipDS
Really addictive! Any plans on writing a blog post on how it was built?

------
xiaoma
My latest flash game was a variation on the theme:
<http://www.kongregate.com/games/Xiaoma/block-merchant>

------
toblender
I play this ALL the time at work.

------
FreshCode
Awesome.

------
FreshCode
What is this built in?

------
shawndrost
Fun!

Ratings?

------
newchimedes
I like the fact that you don't need to login to play... The only issue was i
couldn't find any opponents to play :( Tetris Battle on Facebook is pretty
addictive...they always seem to have someone to play against (though sometimes
I think I'm playing against AI opponents).

~~~
David
Actually, tetris battle pitts you against replays of other people's games,
unless you actually challenge another player. Even then it's not 100%... A
friend of mine once challenged me and ended up playing a replay. (Actually, he
let me play myself. I lost. )= )

I'm not sure how they handle bombs, since certain moves only make sense given
bomb timing and positioning. Also not sure how they handle moves that become
impossible at the very top of the screen -- if line timings are different, the
replay ends up trying move to a place that a real player actually can't get
to.

Edit/Note: If you're playing someone live, it'll say so under your names --
one of you will have 'host' and the other 'live.'

------
gobongo
Nice site!

All of this attention means you're going to get a nice C&D letter from the
lawyers of Henk Roger's Tetris Co. LLC real soon, though.

